# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Восстановление флэшки.

## JAHolper

Кто-нибудь сталкивался с такой проблемой?

До вчерашнего дня даже не подозревал что их можно восстанавливать. У соседа сдохла флэшка, решил загуглить. Оказалось куча людей их всячески пытается восстановить и даже существуют сотни утилит для восстановления флэшек, разделяющиеся сериями чипов, на которых флэшка работает.

Долго изучал инфу по этому поводу, пытался найти необходимый софт, настроить его... В общем часов 5 мучений и флешка радостно начала подмигивать мне всеми своими четырьмя гигабайтами.

Если кто-то пытается решить проблему или уже решил её - делитесь.

----------


## SDS

Сталкивался, когда однажды вируса подхватил и Акронисом отформатировал.
Разобрался, кстати,  быстро: "панель управления - администрирование - управление компьютером - управление дисками"
Если сторонней утилитой форматируешь - Windows почему-то потом видеть флэшку не хочет.
Мулька какая - то от Майкрософта...

----------

